# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Google Chrome - это шпион, или просто браузер?

## ALEX(XX)

Журнал "Хакер" поделился со своими читателями услышанной где-то интересной гипотезой, главный тезис которой заключается в том, что браузер Chrome будет использоваться Google для индексации страниц с запароленным доступом - так называемого "теневого Интернета". Условия предоставления услуг (ToS) запрещают Google индексацию приватных данных, однако если принять во внимание, что Chrome изначально позиционировался, как браузер для приложений, а не только веб-страниц, гипотеза выглядит более правдоподобной. У обычного поискового движка нет возможностей для индексации запароленных страниц, а Google, имеющей в дополнение к поисковой системе полноценный браузер, располагает полным спектром инструментов для подобной деятельности. "Возможно, в TOS придется внести ряд изменений, поскольку индексация личных сведений для поисковых систем по прежнему остается всеобщим табу. В первую очередь, это относится к поисковой системе самого Google, как лидера этого рынка. В связи с этим может возникнуть множество вопросов, связанных с правом на конфиденциальность, ведь индексации подвергнется личная история посещений. Тем не менее, Google может и убедить своих клиентов в пользе такой индексации, пообещав при этом, что личная статистика анализироваться не будет", - заключает журнал. Стоит отметить, что Google уже "подставилась", выпустив первую версию Chrome с удивительным ToS, обязав юзеров предоставлять "бессрочную, неотменяемую, действующую во всех странах, безвозмездную и неисключительную лицензию на воспроизведение, адаптацию, изменение, перевод, публикацию, публичное распространение, публичный показ и копирование любого содержимого". Обычно условия пользовательского соглашения мало кто читает, так что после внесения в него изменений могут пройти годы, прежде чем кто-то их заметит. С другой стороны, следят за нами уже давно. На фоне сообщений о шпионских возможностях софта от Microsoft и backdoor'ах в сервиспаке для Windows Vista сложно кого-то удивить скандалом, возникшим в Китае из-за того, что Skype якобы "проверяет сообщения китайских пользователей".
Источник

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

часть первой строки до запятой просто убила...

----------


## XP user

Конфиденциальности и анонимности всё равно нет в Инете. Удивительно, что такие организации как Майкрософт могут уже лет 10 людьям лапшу на уши вешать, типа: 'О, извините, это - баг', или 'это не баг, а фича', а когда Гугл или кто-то другое что-то такое делает, похоже на 'шпионаж' - индексирование без ведома пользователя, народ лезет в бутылку...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## Shark

> Конфиденциальности и анонимности всё равно нет в Инете. Удивительно, что такие организации как Майкрософт могут уже лет 10 людьям лапшу на уши вешать, типа: 'О, извините, это - баг', или 'это не баг, а фича', а когда Гугл или кто-то другое что-то такое делает, похоже на 'шпионаж' - индексирование без ведома пользователя, народ лезет в бутылку... 
> 
> Paul


Доброго времени суток, Паул!
Дело не в попытках залезть в бутылку. Дело в неправомерном доступе к компьютерной Информации.

УК РФ Статья 272. Неправомерный доступ к компьютерной информации

Некоторые говорят, что санкции статьи касаются только государственных компьютеров. Я считаю, что это не так. Санкции статьи касаются всех Пользователей.

----------


## XP user

> Дело в неправомерном доступе к компьютерной Информации


Возмущение я прекрасно понимаю, но не поздно ли уже?
Во-первых я напоминаю то, о чём я написАл уже когда этот браузер только что вышел:
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=282037&postcount=5



> Тем, которые хотят пользоваться этим браузером рекомендую тщательно прочитать пользовательское соглашение. Так же стоит исследовать куда именно Гугл внедряется у вас на компе - я потом (когда уже будет релиз) буду заниматься этим исследованием, и дам полный отчёт; это по-моему не по-детски


Я не привык разводить скандалы, поэтому я написал это дипломатично. Намекал, однако, тогда уже (11.09.2008, 08:27) но то, что журнал Хакер теперь якобы 'раскрыл'...

Потом, такой вопрос стоит при установке любого софта; программы защиты, плееры всякие, RamblerICQ, и т.д.... Это все без исключения хорошие ребята - мы им доверяем, поэтому такой вопрос не стоит?

А вы думаете, что лучше, когда юзер себе устанавливает тулбары всякие, системы поиска и индексирования Гугла, яндекса, и т.д. на рабочий стол?

Повторяю - почему про Майкрософт уже годами молчат? Они тоже индексируют - ещё как! Даже если вы отключили службу Индексирования, и запретили в свойствах дисков Индексирование, процесс весело продолжается. Меня поражает, что 'баги' Windows, начиная с Win2000 до Vista преимущественно связаны с работой в Интернете. Однако, изучать исходники по параметру 



> 'Какие инструкции от Майкрософта получаем когда переполняется такой буфер?'


никто не смеет, кроме ребят из Андерграунда, которые нагло переписывают их своими собственными.
Если вы неправильно настроили параметры поиска Винды, и вы введёте имя файла на поиск (все диски), 'Помощник' пойдёт их искать... в Интернет!?!

Ещё не говорю о том, что провайдеры начали (за деньги) разрешить рекламщикам установить устройства в своих сетьях, для того, чтобы те могли нас лучше обслуживать рекламами. На практике это значит, что они отлавливают каждый бит или байт, который исходит с вашего компа. Далеко ли это от полного доступа к данным? Никто не возмущается.

Мы продали душу дьяволу уже давно; возмущаться поздно. Никакие статьи УК РФ здесь не помогут... 

Paul

----------


## Hanson

> Мы продали душу дьяволу уже давно;


*.... МЫ ВСЕ УМРЁМ!!!!!!*

----------


## XP user

@ *Hanson* 
Да ну, что вы... Успокойтесь. Не переживайте... Это я в духовном смысле... Но правду надо знать хотя бы для того, чтобы к ней привыкнуть...

Paul

----------

